# Rili shrimp x Fire Red ?



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

I have about 8 Rili shrimps and they look to be all males, so I dropped a deep Fire Red female in the tank to see what would happen. Well yesterday I see that the female is berried.

Sooo my question is this, will I get some Rili babies or just Fire Reds outa this cross? Any thoughts.


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

janftica said:


> I have about 8 Rili shrimps and they look to be all males, so I dropped a deep Fire Red female in the tank to see what would happen. Well yesterday I see that the female is berried.
> 
> Sooo my question is this, will I get some Rili babies or just Fire Reds outa this cross? Any thoughts.


I asked my LFS the same questions, he can't tell me cos Rilis still very new in market. 
So I culled my fire reds, as I'm afraid they go back to wild. 
Do keep us posted! And congrats!


----------



## Speaker73 (May 1, 2010)

I'm betting that they will revert to plain old cherries but it would be interesting to see what you get. Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Less of a percentage will have rilli traits.
Might be 50/50 drop rate but I doubt it.

Depends on if the genetic defects are located in your fire reds.

My Sakura line gives rilli shrimp, but at a low percentage, around 1%.

-Gordon


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Should be close to all cherries, but the f1s crossed to rili will be 50% or more


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Should be close to all cherries, but the f1s crossed to rili will be 50% or more


Sorry, so it means 50% or more would be fires? Well as long as not ugly wild ones. 
So sorry to side-track...
Btw, what about Rilis and snowballs? Whats your take on it? I'm planning to get some snowballs tomorrow with my crs. Dare not house together with my Rilis till I hear some advice from experts like yourself.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

do not house rilis with snowballs, that would be bad. would be bad to keep them with fire reds too, but if you have no females, what choice do you have other than to buy some females.


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> do not house rilis with snowballs, that would be bad. would be bad to keep them with fire reds too, but if you have no females, what choice do you have other than to buy some females.


Noted! Tks. They will be living with my CRS then.


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

I recently cross the rili with the fire red. The f1 is okay, it is clear with a tint of orange/brown. We will see how the f2 will look lile


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

africancichlidlovers said:


> I recently cross the rili with the fire red. The f1 is okay, it is clear with a tint of orange/brown. We will see how the f2 will look lile


orange/brown, as in the wild type of brown with some orange?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

My pfr x rili look like cherries, but they're still small. Definitely red tho


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

Woud rili x yellow = wild? Anyone tried?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Haven't tries it but I think it would be wild


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I wish the weather was cooler so I can get in on the rili fun.


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

the rili x fire red f1 is not brown but more orangy. like a very light clear orange. i would take picture but i don't have a macro lens.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

my rili x fire reds as juvies are all just regular looking cherries, but I have one that looks all clear, i'm assuming it'll probably turn into a male rili as it ages, they are all only 3-4 mm in length, and the red is strong this early, making me think they're mostly PFR


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

mine is just clear all around. the shrimp has one color throughout its body


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

you got any picture of you cross mordalphus?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll take some real quick before lights out


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

First one looks like it might be a rili when it grows up, the rest look like they'll be PFR


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

here's a pic of my rili x fire red F1. mine does not look like yours at all, mine is orangey. took it with my camera phone.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a picture of the mother berried:









Here's a picture of the father:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Orange ones look cool! Maybe mine will turn out like that eventually, but right now they're red


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

the last pic shows a saddled female. so hopefully it gets berried and gives me some f2. usually f2 give out some nice offspring.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

any update on this? I would be interested to see what africancichlidlovers now got as his F2 and F3 as I'm thinking of putting some rillis in my fire reds tank.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I got about 50/50 rili and fire red, i culled out the fire red and the F3's are all rili


----------

